# Any Halloween haunters in this forum from Canada?



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

tamster said:


> Hi all, been fairly new in this forum just joined last year, absolutely love this site! As I have been checking out some threats with cool props and displays, I learned more from everyone here as no one here where I am from ( Smithville Ontario, Canada) really gets into Halloween. Even the stores here have limited amount of halloween stuff for sale or it is bloody expensive!
> 
> As I am close to the states border again limited to purchase of halloween items each time, so hard to resist, the Americans are really into Halloween!!
> 
> ...





Ebay is horrible with shipping cost for Canadians now, it use to be not too bad with ground shipping but now they cut that out.

Love to hear from you


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG two more days til Halloween!!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Now this is what I am talking about when it comes to me getting a Gemmy Holiday Lightshow with sound!!!! This is sooooooooooo COOOLLL!!! Oh I WISH TO HAVE ONE SO BAD!

YouTube - The Smashed Pumpkins "Born Again" 2010 Halloween Display


----------

